# Kimchi



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone know anything about kimchi? Had it a couple of times and liked it, kinda spicy. Looks like there are a million ways to prepare it.

My 1st attempt at making kimchi will be ready to eat in 3 or 4 days:









I don't have a clue.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have learned that it is a acquired taste. I know the first time that I ever tried it, I wondered who could eat this s%#$. Now after many jars it is a favorite of mine. I got introduced to it by a old Japanese gentleman when I lived in Price. He did it the traditional way, a crock buried in the ground for a while.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> Anyone know anything about kimchi? Had it a couple of times and liked it, kinda spicy. Looks like there are a million ways to prepare it.
> 
> My 1st attempt at making kimchi will be ready to eat in 3 or 4 days:
> 
> ...


If it turns out give the recipe,I love that stuff.Wife hates me when I eat it :mrgreen:


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I have had real good and real bad. Never made any though. Anything that I plan on fermenting is going to have some rye in it.


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

Never made it but I have had success with Sauerkraut made with cabbage and hot peppers.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

leviwin said:


> Never made it but I have had success with Sauerkraut made with cabbage and hot peppers.


Yeah, nothing better. I'm doing a batch of kraut with red peppers right now. Getting ready for hunting season.


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

Pretty easy to make just need salt, cabbage, peppers and some time to let it ferment in the crock.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, check this one out:

viewtopic.php?f=50&t=31750&hilit=sauerkraut


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> I have had real good and real bad. Never made any though. Anything that I plan on fermenting is going to have some rye in it.


 

I'm gonna try it fresh before any attempt at fermenting it.....maybe do some soup and then a Korean main course dish where I substitute the beef with elk.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok, I buried a jar of kimchi.

I have a rare albino Korean Kimchi Frog guarding it.









How long do I leave in in the ground? I can't let it freeze, that's for sure.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

You have to dig it down deep *goob*. Below the frost line. The longer you leave it, the better. And make sure the lids on tight so's no worms get in it.

I like kimchi.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> You have to dig it down deep *goob*. Below the frost line. The longer you leave it, the better. And make sure the lids on tight so's no worms get in it.
> 
> I like kimchi.


Uh...the frost line in Evanston is 5 to 6 feet! Building code here requires water lines to have 7 foot of cover.

I took some kimchi out of the jar and ate it. It was fine. I made some kinda stew from it with antelope meat served on rice. I didn't care for it. The kimchi was OK, and the antelope was fine, but the ingredients I added seemed to clash. The sesame seeds I used were old and stale-tasting.

I'm gonna make some kimchi soup. I like Asian-style soups.

Uh...are worms a bad thing?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dug up the jar of Kimchi today. It's been buried for 4 1/2 months:









Looks pretty good, but I have no idea what I'm doing:









more later


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

How does it taste?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Goob?...WYOGOOB?!?...has anybody seen Goob? I hope it was painless.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cooky said:


> Goob?...WYOGOOB?!?...has anybody seen Goob? I hope it was painless.


Ah, ha, ha, ha, ho, ho, hee, hee

I've been smoking chickens. Had a grease fire in the smoker. What a mess. The Mayans were right.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I've been smoking chickens.


I hope that isn't some kind of Why-oming code word for something else. You folks ain't quite right.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > I've been smoking chickens.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I used to sneak out back and smoke with the chickens untl my wife found my Swisher Sweets stash and threatened me.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The frog did a good job guarding the jar of kimchi...no worms, no holes rusted through the lid, no cats using the kimchi burial ground for a litter box.

Rare albino Korean kimchi frog:









Frozen rare Korean kimchi frog:









I had some for breakfast. It really warmed the old tummy up.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

kimchi bokkeumbap:



















Mix and cook brown rice, onions, peas, corn, sesame oil, soy suace and chopped-up kimchi. Throw a fried egg on top, and add some sriracha hot sauce.

It's pretty good...a Korean version of hash.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Odd, I had a jar of kimchi that turned really moldy in a couple months while stored in the fridge. This jar, from the same batch as the other, that was buried in my flower garden for 4 1/2 months is nice and fresh; no mold and the cabbage is still crunchy.

It's been a fun experiment. I like the flavor of kimchi fermented veggies and it has less sodium than sauerkraut. When I made this I just used spices off the cupboard shelf. Since then I bought some Korean spices and rice flour. And I will use Diakon radishes instead of those little red redishes the next time.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

That sriracha hot sauce will melt your ears!


----------

